# Advice needed - going to France for first time



## 96425 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello everyone

We are looking forward to our first trip into France in summer 2006, but feeling a bit daunted about the ferry/ tunnel choices. Having read some of the posts about ferry tickets, it seems that the price can vary enormously? 
We will be going in school holidays, probably for the last three weeks of August, so I expect it will be costly, but can any of you recommend the cheapest route, ferry/tunnel, etc? 
We live in Hereford, and are looking to meander down towrads the south of France - no idea where we will go as yet!! Thinking a week down, week staying put, week back??? All advice very welcome!!

Thanks

Chris & Steve


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

We prefer the tunnel and normally we get over by leaving at a silly time for around £120 (£80 in car) return. But I doubt if this is the cheapest.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Norfolkline-Dover to Dunkerque. £78 return travelling in August 2006. www.norfolkline.com


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am right. It was not the cheapest


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Take some tea bags

Overnighting available Marine Parade Dover

Don't use the A6 (Lyon and South) on a Friday or Saturday

Provence will be hot and busy, especially the coastal areas

Buy lots of olives

Sorted :wink:


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Take some pack-up on the ferry, their food prices are extortionate


----------



## 96425 (Oct 2, 2005)

*update*

My hubby now says we wnat to go to cherbourg


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

£££££ ouch! ££££


----------



## 92609 (May 1, 2005)

>>£££££ ouch! ££££

Ah but, Cherbourg can save a lot of driving both sides of the channel and hassle at Dover. I much prefer Condor, Portsmouth to Cherbourg or Brittany Ferries from Poole. Both of these are much quieter ports and you get chance to sit back and relax on the crossing. Make it part of the holiday.

Geoff


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Geoffh said:


> >>£££££ ouch! ££££
> 
> Ah but, Cherbourg can save a lot of driving both sides of the channel and hassle at Dover. I much prefer Condor, Portsmouth to Cherbourg or Brittany Ferries from Poole. Both of these are much quieter ports and you get chance to sit back and relax on the crossing. Make it part of the holiday.
> 
> Geoff


I've just done a quick check using www.viamichelin.co.uk using Narbonne as a south of France destination and without specifying a route.
It obviously depends on the route but it has given me:-
Calais-Narbonne ...1078km
and
Cherbourg-Narbonne....1042km

The mileage saved is often not as much as one might think and the difference in the ferry cost buys a lot of fuel.
The other big factor in favour of the Dover crossing is the number of ferry sailings per day means you can usually get on a ferry if you inadvertantly miss your booked one.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Its a long drive down the cherbourg peninsular, 100 miles roughly. Ferries dearer also and a lot longer. Far easier to go dover calais or norfolkline to dunkirk. Much cheaper and quicker and a nice drive down through that part of france. Lots more sailings to choose from. I always use caravan and camping club to sift all the companys for the cheapest ferry and cheapest time of day to go. Certain times affect the price enormously. Dont forget the Tea bags, Malt vinegar, Brown sauce etc Enjoy.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

We used Norfolkline in August this year for our first motorhome trip abroad. I was apprehensive before the journey to say the least, but it turned into one of the best and most relaxing holidays we have ever had. We found Norfolkline imo less crowded and cheaper than the other short sea crossings. Go for it and enjoy.
Ian
PS. If you do use Norfokline make a note of where the port is at Dunkerque as its not the easiest place to find on your return.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

solentviews said:


> We found Norfolkline imo less crowded and cheaper than the other short sea crossings.


Norfolkline................
.........The company's tourist business is dedicated to motorists carrying only cars, cars and caravans, motorhomes and motorcycles.

No foot passengers and no coach-trips (particularly childrens) must make a big difference to the comfort level for other passengers.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

If you cant find the port just follow all the trucks . Dont sit behind them though if theres a que. Go right on by them. Once you get there there is a seperate que for cars and campers past the trucks. That was one of the beautys of norfolkline I remember, hardly any kids. Excellent meals onboard also because they cater mainly for the truckers.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Its easy to find the port. Just follow the signs for Port Rapide.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Chris and Steve...part from the tea bags have you got all the compulsary safety equipment for France ? Things like reflective jackets, fire extinguisher, safety triangle, first aid kit etc ? There are lists, by country, on the AA and RAC websites though things change so fast I wonder if they are up to date.

Don't make out an itinerary on this your first visit. Just do as you say and meander, stopping where the whim takes you. Do you know about the France Passion scheme ?

http://www.france-passion.com/indexeng.php3?prov=

Well worth joining as you meet some lovely people and stay in some interesting places.

G.


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Well done for your first trip to France. What ever any one says the first is always an adventure, So of us more seasoned may forget how daunting it is but mine was in about 1991 and since then I have been there almost every year from Tent to caravan to Camper. As for a route if you want to take a week to get to the south coast then any will be fine but I would agree with most posts that the Dover Calais or Dunkirk route is probably better because if I remember the routes south from Cherbourg the roads don't start to good. My preference would be to travel down Lille Dijon direction on the Route National and Stay in The Aires. When You are south of Lyon The mountains are a beautiful route and best of All there is almost a campsite in every village (municipal) many with pools for the kids that never seem to be too full. That way you can get a bit of the real France with the visits to the bakery at 7am for the obligatory Du Baggettes and the the Wine Co Ops where some really fantastic drinking wines can be had for almost nothing. France Passion as mentioned in another post is also worth a try but it depends on the the kids. The only thing to watch is the south coast as in August it is sometimes difficult to find Space in Aires or Campsites.
Best of luck and enjoy the adventure


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

It was our first time away in a motorhome we decided to travel down to Spain.

We used the tunnel on the 7th of August cost £99 return and this was with 6 people aboard.

We were late getting back but with a train running every 30min or every hour after midnight we did not worry to much.
They didn't charge us any extra for missing our booked time.

I must point out that this price was for travelling after 11pm and before 7am which suited us, we stopped over in the Lorry park just outside the Calais terminal and we got on the road at 7am while the kids slept.

The kids went to sleep just Paris and did not wake up until we arrived home in Hampshire at 9am the following morning

Depends how much flexibility you want, the ferry companies do not and correctly, stay with your van

H


----------



## 96425 (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks everybody - a lot of you were right about Cherbourg - we were quoted about £600!!!
So it is going to be Dover to Clais or Dunkirk, and Steve has had a quote from P&O for £70 late July, if we book before end of January.......
The meandering idea is a bit scary, but we do want an adventure to it all - does anyone have a favourite route to say, the Loire or vendee regions? we are keen to find sites that often will have swimming pools for our two children (7&9). 
Which guidebook would any of you recommend for France sites, etc?

Thanks again for everyone's time!!

Chris & Steve


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi Wolsrup

I tell what we found useful it to use holiday brochures from companies like Canvas Holidays, Key Camp, Eurocamp etc (many of these have websites too) and it will give you a good indication of what is on site for the kids.

We also picked up some brochures while in France from some of the big French campsite chains.

Most of the sites listed, although they do not always say so have motorhome pitches as well.

We used this approach last summer with 4 kids in tow we made sure there was at least a swimming pool on the sites we stopped at

H


----------



## 88845 (May 9, 2005)

Two things that I definatly find are essential when in France,

apart from

Norfolk LIne
Aires ( see Peejays guide)
Michelin map.
Route nationals (see the real France)
Champion fuel stations.
Lidl
Tea bags 
and knowing your left (a gauche) from your right (a droite)

are a Nationwide credit card for buying your fuel and supplies ,even camp fees
and a Nationwide Flex account for cash withdrawals at ATM's . Mainly because you then do not have to take cash and also they make no surcharges for currency conversion and it is usually at the best rate.

One exception I made this year when travelling to the south was to use the free mountain motorway from Clairmont Ferrand over the Millau Viaduct (about 9 euros) it's spectacular.

John

Remember the early bird may catch the worm ,but it's always the second mouse that gets the cheese.


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

If by "best guide" you mean to sites and aires, the most comprehensive, and the ones which will enable you to find the cheapest sites in the area you want, with the facilities you want, are the two guides from the FFCC - the French Federation for camping and caravanning. These are the "Guide Nationale - Camping and Caravaning - 2006" and the Guide Nationale - Étapes Camping-Cars - 2006" (I think this is the name, but it might be something to do with aires - my copy is out on loan at the moment). these are both available from Amazon.fr - or they will be when the 2006 editions are printed end February or March. The campsite guide is usually available first. What are your feeling about using aires "en route". They are really just a parking area with a water point and drain. Most offer free parking with possibly a €2 euro charge for water. Let us know, then we can recommend some routes/sites.

Brian


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

[quote="FERDINAND
are a Nationwide credit card for buying your fuel and supplies ,even camp fees
and a Nationwide Flex account for cash withdrawals at ATM's . Mainly because you then do not have to take cash and also they make no surcharges for currency conversion and it is usually at the best rate.
quote]

I use them and am always pleasently surprised (relieved?) at the better rates


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We, like you were very apprehensive about going over to France last August but just go for it . . we loved the freedom to just go where we wanted, started off by saying Brittany, ended up in a little village called Saint Julien-de-Lampon in Dordogne, Municipal campsite with all mod cons right on the edge of the River . . . swimming, boating sunshine & local shops & cafes - and most of all not too hot at night [no midges or mossies either] 
Ferry Dover / Calais was quick & painless but we'll try Norfolk line next time [just for a change], some say take teabags [definitely], we can't wait to go again


----------

